# Clay County



## Hammack (Nov 9, 2008)

The past few days has been mainly morning activity around my place.  I'm seeing lots of movement, and sign..... scrapes, rubs, etc.....   Some smaller bucks are getting excited and trying to chase, but the mature ones are still not showing much sign.  Going back out in a few minutes and will hunt this afternoon.  ~Jackson


----------



## Hammack (Nov 14, 2008)

I just got back from the stand this morning.  I didn't get to hunt long, but a little while is better than none.  The rut is getting kicked off in my part of the county.  I rattled in a young 7 point, and later a pair of six points about 7:45.  Had one mature deer chasing down the powerline from my stand but never presented a shot.  I'm still seeing great numbers, and lots of young bucks.  Next year should definitely prove to be a great year if they can make it thru the season.  Will be going back this afternoon, and will report back...


----------



## KWI (Nov 21, 2008)

How are things looking this past week?  I was out 10 days ago and only saw young bucks with not many scrapes.  Just wondering with the cold weather if it's firing up or still a week or so away.  I'm thinking the new moon should be jammin'


----------



## Hammack (Nov 21, 2008)

I've seen alot more Buck movement the past week with the cooler temps, but no shooters yet.  I have a feeling that things are going to bust loose anyday now.  I haven't had a lot of time to spend at one sitting but I have managed an hour and a half each morning and evening.  I'm off until after thanksgiving and will be in the woods all weekend for sure.  I'll report back tomorrow with what I see.


----------



## Hammack (Nov 23, 2008)

Went this morning.  4 mature does, 7 yearlings, and two youngs bucks trying to chase.  I'm still not seeing much in the way of mature bucks.  The few bucks I have been seeing had dark tarsals.   I put out three cameras on scrapes this morning to see what is showing up at them.  All movement the past few days on my place has been from around 8:30-9:30


----------



## southwestslayer (Nov 23, 2008)

just got back today and it was slow like it was almost to cold saw a couple young bucks but thats it i think that thanksgiving weekend is going to be good. just my 2 cents.


----------



## KWI (Nov 24, 2008)

Man, I just can't wait!  I'm glad to hear it still not quite time yet.  4 more days and I'll be on stand for 10 days straight.  I'm sure hoping I timed it right this year.  Thanks for the reports and good luck to yall.


----------



## southwestslayer (Nov 25, 2008)

kwi= i think ur going to hit it good little bucks are starting so its obly going to get better from here good luck. we will be up there after turkey day.


----------



## Hammack (Nov 25, 2008)

Just got off the stand.  Was sitting on a 60 acre layed out field with food plots planted in the corners.  The rut is on!  8 does 6bucks.  Saw two 2.5 year old bucks chasing, and one shooter chasing.  He never would present a shot.  Had one 2.5 year old 7pt. (nice young deer) came out scent checking the does that were feeding, and had a 4pt and a 6pt come across the field early with their noses to the ground.


----------



## southwestslayer (Nov 26, 2008)

sweet good to hear


----------



## one_shot (Nov 29, 2008)

I came home today for 2 days, going back & hunt Tues.  I saw 8 different bucks checking  scrapes in 6 mornings,had some big shooters & does working scrapes at night on cam's. I think this is the week!


----------



## Hammack (Dec 14, 2008)

Still seeing good activity.  Several good deer have been seen this past week on the move.  We have a large amount of rain.  9" to 12" depending on where in the county you are.  I had several food plots underwater, but it hasn't seemed to effect movement  from what I have seen so far.  Most activity has been late afternoons the past few days.


----------



## Hammack (Dec 21, 2008)

Great afternoon to be in the woods today.  I saw lots of deer, and two bucks that I just couldn't shoot being this late in the season.  Dad killed his first buck in over 15 years.  A hoss of a 10pt.  Main frame 8pt with bladed and split G2's  18" spread.  Neck swollen and hocks black as smut.  Him and another big buck was chasing a doe.    I'll get some pics up as soon as I get them developed tomorrow.  It's still on in Clay co.  With this cold front coming thru I think this will be the week for the big boys to fall.


----------



## Hammack (Jan 6, 2009)

Well things have been pretty much dead due to the hot weather.  Hardly any deer seen since Christmas.  Hopefully this cold front will get us some moving before the end of the season.


----------

